# Godin session Ltd vs progression?



## matt117 (Feb 19, 2015)

Looking to get one of these strat like Godins. The local store has the session Ltd, it sounds a feels good. But it's not quite what I want. And if I'm buying my first new guitar id like to get it black, tortoise shell pickgaurd, rosewood board(progression plus). The session Ltd is blue with maple. The store would have to special order the progression and need a down payment to get it in. 
How different do these two sound and feel?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This won't tell you exactly but it will give you a good idea.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well do you care more about the sound or the aesthetics? You can swap pickups, refinishes are generally more time-consuming and expensive.


----------



## matt117 (Feb 19, 2015)

Budda said:


> Well do you care more about the sound or the aesthetics? You can swap pickups, refinishes are generally more time-consuming and expensive.


I suppose finish -- cuz like you say pickups are easier to change.
I like the idea of a rosewood fretboard on the neck over the maple on a strat. It would be a lot easier to go home with the session ltd if it was rosewood.
But I think I know what I want, just as long as the neck feels good - That's so much of what makes a guitar feel good.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just pick the guitar you actually want then. First, find out if the necks are the same on the two models you're looking at.


----------



## matt117 (Feb 19, 2015)

The little I can find says the progression is slimmer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

"Rock Maple neck
Rosewood or Maple Fingerboard
12" fingerboard radius
25 1/2" Scale
1 11/16" nut width
Canadian Laurentian Basswood body 
2 X Godin GS-1 single coil pickups, 1 x Godin Humbucker 
Controls: 5-way switch, 1 x Volume, 1 x Tone (push/pull tone knob splits humbucker pickup) 
Colors: Blackburst SG, Vintage Burst SG, Vintage Burst HG, Lightburst HG"

"ard Rock Maple neck.
Ergocut Rosewood or Maple Fingerboard.
Canadian Laurentian Basswood body.
12" (300 mm) fingerboard radius.
25 1/2" (647.5 mm) Scale.
1 11/16" (43 mm) nut width.
2x Godin GS-2 single-coil pickups.
1x Seymour Duncan JB Jr. single-coil-size ‘rails’ humbucker pickup (Bridge).
5-ply Pearloid or Tortoise shell pickguard. 
Godin Tru-Loc Tremolo bridge.
Godin high-ratio machine heads. 
Godin High-Definition Revoicer (H.D.R.).
5-Way switch, 1x Volume, 1x Tone. 
Colors: Vintage Burst HG, Black HG & Trans Cream HG"

So probably the same neck profile. Also, the regular session model comes with the rosewood fretboard you're after.


----------

